# Rheem or Comfortmaker?



## JohnG (Jan 6, 2013)

Considering a new professional relationship with a guy. He installs Rheem and Comfortmaker. No price difference on my end.

Which one is better?


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Texas? A/C primarily? 

Depends on how prevalent Comfortmaker is in your area. Rheem equipment is good. But, their air conditioning units are dirt traps. So, when cleaning out the coils, it can be a pain, as panels need to be removed. 

The coils on comfortmakers are exposed, which makes cleaning easier.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 6, 2013)

flashheatingand said:


> Texas? A/C primarily?
> 
> Depends on how prevalent Comfortmaker is in your area. Rheem equipment is good. But, their air conditioning units are dirt traps. So, when cleaning out the coils, it can be a pain, as panels need to be removed.
> 
> The coils on comfortmakers are exposed, which makes cleaning easier.


Yes, Texas. Mostly AC.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## roofing4ever (Apr 24, 2015)

CM for sure.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a lot of difference between builder grade units.


----------

